# Svord Peasant Knife- Pimped



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

I recently found the Svord peasant knife while digging through the forum. It looked just my style so I ordered one. $15 to my door!!

It came with aluminum scales that were anodized orange. I added some scrap carbon fiber/g10 to them and now I have not only a highly functional knife, but one that looks pretty sharp to boot. I am very pleased with the quality and function of this knife and will be making more for Christmas gifts this year.

If you are looking for a good blade at the right price, try the Svord Peasant knife


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Wow, Nathan. I can't believe how much alike our tastes run. I have been carrying my peasant knife with me every trip to the woods for years. It's nearly my favorite -- but I have a really special place in my heart for my Mora's.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I love the peasant knives! You can get em for so cheap, and you just can't kill em!


----------



## Thornbottom (Apr 9, 2012)

Very nice! I love my peasant knife, and yours to.


----------



## reiko1078 (Sep 11, 2012)

never heard of this knife until now. its bad ass and i need one!


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Always thought those were real cool...
I know they dont lock, but they stay open or closed upon request of the owner?


----------



## Thornbottom (Apr 9, 2012)

Jakerock said:


> Always thought those were real cool...
> I know they dont lock, but they stay open or closed upon request of the owner?


Yup, they work great.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Thats a great job on the scales.
That knife scares me a little though. I would be real worried about it opening up in my pocket.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

It's not a "sit in my pocket with the keys to my mini cooper" kinda knife. Its a "always sheathed on my belt in case I gotta gut and skin something" kinda knife.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

pop shot said:


> It's not a "sit in my pocket with the keys to my mini cooper" kinda knife. Its a "always sheathed on my belt in case I gotta gut and skin something" kinda knife.


Yeah, gut and skin your leg by mistake! LOL. Now, wheres the valet with my BMW?


----------



## Thornbottom (Apr 9, 2012)

I carry mine right in my pocket. No problem. They don't open by themselves.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

There is an adjustment screw that you can use to keep things tight.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

I use my Occam's so much, it never goes back in the sheath.


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Lol, I planned on ordering a couple next week to redo. Now I HAVE two, err too....


----------



## curmudgeon (Jun 11, 2011)

I like it. Who did you order from?
Love the scales. They transform the knife.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

I just looked for the least expensive option on amazon.com and done!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thats really nice Nathan! love how you just happen to have 'scrap' carbon fiber kicking around ...


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

I throw away nothing, eventually it will find a use.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

I throw away nothing, eventually it will find a use.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

I throw away nothing, eventually it will find a use.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm sure that's your wife's favorite trait


----------

